# Nexus 7 Fastboot Drivers?



## Droid Commando

Having trouble unlocking my Nexus - windows does not recognize fastboot which leaves the command prompt hanging at "waiting for device"

Now, when I pulled it out of the box, someone had already turned it on. It has been running for 14 days according to logs. VERY Irritating. Charging it now but is it possible that the low battery is not making fastboot initialize?


----------



## dch921

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30064-drivers-not-installing/

Try the drivers I posted n this thread. They work fine for me in fastboot and adb.

I doubt it had been running for 14 days. My Xoom with a much larger battery only made it 8 in standby never turning the screen on. Probably some issue with timestamps or time and date conflict on the device giving you an incorrect time on in the log.


----------



## Droid Commando

dch921 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...not-installing/
> 
> Try the drivers I posted n this thread. They work fine for me in fastboot and adb.
> 
> I doubt it had been running for 14 days. My Xoom with a much larger battery only made it 8 in standby never turning the screen on. Probably some issue with timestamps or time and date conflict on the device giving you an incorrect time on in the log.


I dunno - the device was in Standby in the box, not powered off like it should have been.

I had it set to be preconfigured with my account. I'm thinking someone preconfigured it and didn't power it off all the way


----------



## htowngtr

the naked drivers work fine, it's the same problem people had with the Samsung Gnex


----------



## Droid Commando

The drivers dch921 posted worked


----------



## dch921

Droid Commando said:


> I dunno - the device was in Standby in the box, not powered off like it should have been.
> 
> I had it set to be preconfigured with my account. I'm thinking someone preconfigured it and didn't power it off all the way


OK now that makes sense with it being on. Surprised it made it 2 week with out dying guess Tegra 3 does use a lot less power then Tegra 2. Glad the drivers worked put for you.


----------

